

Node.js + Socket.io + Express Chat Application - khamoud
http://chattran-khamoud.dotcloud.com/

======
khamoud
This is a simple chat I hacked up using Node, Express and Socket.io. If you
have questions I'll be in the lobby under the name Kris.

~~~
glamp
What did you use for the UI? It looks really good.

~~~
khamoud
/avgrund.css

